# help with eggs



## james066 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey everyone!
So as the title suggest I need some help. I've got a week old clutch of diamond eggs in the incubator and today after work i noticed a small fly in there, and upon further inspection i noticed that there's tiny little maggots on some of the eggs. Does anybody have any idea on how to get them out of there without damaging the clump of eggs?? I'm sure it cant be good to leave them in there.
Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kittycat17 (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow never heard of that happening... I would be trying to remove them if possible... But there must be something rotting in there that caused the flys interest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

